# Kaguya attacks the Royal Palace



## Sabco (Jan 30, 2015)

Ichibei Hyosube 
Nimayia Oetsu 
Kirinji  Tenjiro 
Shutara Senjumaru 
Hikifune Kirio

vs 

Kaguya Otsutsuki



no restrictions 
no knowledge 
IC
50m




can Kaguya kill the soul king, or she gets annihilated by the zero squad


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

she either bfr or oneshots all of them


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 30, 2015)

Naruto/Sauce can solo the bleach verse

Kaguya > everyone in the Naruto verse....


----------



## Sabco (Jan 30, 2015)

where are bleachtards


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 30, 2015)

Pretty sure the only tard left is Zenath and I'm not even sure if he is serious with his claims


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Top tier Naruto characters can solo Bleach. Why are you putting a few of them against the strongest character in the series?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 30, 2015)

I remember the days when Naruto was the weakest link in the HST.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

> Kaguya attacks the Royal Palace






> Pretty sure the only tard left is Zenath and I'm not even sure if he is serious with his claims


Refute, don't deny. No refute = concession.


----------



## Sabco (Jan 30, 2015)

the only tard is left is zenith?  lol narutards,  they don't accept the fact that Ichimonji one shots  kaguya


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

Refute what? You haven't made an argument worth acknowledging


----------



## Red Angel (Jan 30, 2015)

Uhhh, top tier Nardo chars>YYH>Clorox

Why is this a thing?


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 30, 2015)

Ichibei keeps cutting her power into half until she dies.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Refute what? You haven't made an argument worth acknowledging



This is basically a repeat of the last thread, UD.
And i'm sure LolShade is pretty much just referencing my arguments there.

Kaguya isn't even in the %c speed range and someone relatively fodder to ichibei have relativistic feats.

Even someone like that sniper quincy could kill kaguya given enough speed advantage. (Hax shit and all)


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

I can't wait for the rehash of this argument that goes nowhere.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 30, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I can't wait for the rehash of this argument that goes nowhere.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Kaguya teleports them to the Acid Dimension after a blitz. GG.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

Suddenly wishing I had that Joker and here we go gif handy


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

But ofc, if only the narutards know when to concede, this would have been over ages ago.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

legit thread


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Come on, darthg.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 30, 2015)

So do various hax in Bleach work against characters more powerful than the users or no? Perpetually confused


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 30, 2015)

sabco said:


> where are bleachtards



In MVC where they belong

Also I'm half tempted to neg  you for this thread, but I'm gonna let this one slide and just say kaguya destroys them.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2015)

I know the rest of the RG suck but can't Ichibei do *something* to her? 


with speed equal


----------



## Sabco (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I know the rest of the RG suck but can't Ichibei do *something* to her?
> 
> 
> with speed equal



yes he can  do something 

blitz her and renames her "playboy bunny"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I know the rest of the RG suck but can't Ichibei do *something* to her?
> 
> 
> with speed equal



Not really, there's a large DC and hax disparity


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not really, there's a large DC and hax disparity



Well, I tried


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not really, there's a large DC and hax disparity



How in the fuck is there a hax disparity here?
And dc is irrelevant as far as this match goes.




> So do various hax in Bleach work against characters more powerful than the users or no? Perpetually confused


Ofc, why wouldn't they.


----------



## SilverMizuji (Jan 30, 2015)

Is  Ichibei 1000ri not excepted here ?  because thats still a insane feat for a bleach God tier.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Ofc, why wouldn't they.


I dunno, in-verse precedent or some shit?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> So do various hax in Bleach work against characters more powerful than the users or no? Perpetually confused





Attacks like Soi-fons that *use hax to do damage* can be resisted by being spiritually stronger.

Attacks that are actually hax, like the time manipulation kido, Aizen and probably Ichibei cannot.

imo anyway


----------



## SilverMizuji (Jan 30, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> Attacks like Soi-fons that *use hax to do damage* can be resisted by being spiritually stronger.
> 
> Attacks that are actually hax, like the time manipulation kido, Aizen and probably Ichibei cannot.
> 
> imo anyway



But that has only been seen in fights between shinigami but the fights vs quincies have not been so reliant on who has the bigger Reiatsu or yama would of reiatsu crushed all them fodder quincy in a instant.and to say another character from another verse would be immune to said characters powers would be lame.(not saying bleach team wins at all)I just don't think Kaguya would laugh off Ichibei's Powers.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Soi-fon's hax needs you to stab the enemy first.
I think aside from that, yammy's soul suck is the only other hax that's been said where people can resist it with ample reiryoku.
But that's pretty much expected considering that reiryoku is spiritual power.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

I think Soi-fon actually got a legit hit on aizen didn't she?

and he used it to demoralise her by tanking the hax


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Dunno, been a while since i've read it.
Gin's hax worked just fine though.
Sniper elite quincy worked against those RG members too.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2015)

where's liquidables


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Wait.

Looks like she failed to effectively stab him in her second attempt.
A la ichigo vs kenpachi fight.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 30, 2015)

What if Soi-Fon stabbed Galactus twice in the same spot?


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 30, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


>



Man, not every post I make is loaded. I genuinely said I dunno. I made clear in my earlier post that I am perpetually confused by the functionality of Bleach's hax and requested that someone explain. It's just that in every thread involving Bleach's hax I've ever seen, there's been mention of instances which insinuate higher reiatsu negates hax, and I know fuck all about them because...well, Bleach.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

FireEel said:


> What if Soi-Fon stabbed Galactus twice in the same spot?



She could try to stab him all day in futility.


----------



## Sabco (Jan 30, 2015)

manipulating the black from other objects / clothes from a different dimensions is a broken ability


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 30, 2015)

Congratulations, you can manipulate the color black

Won't save you when the person you're fighting is massively faster and can either BFR the shit out of you or just generally sneeze in your direction and reduce the entire verse to a mass of rubble

this thread is really dumb


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Congratulations, you can manipulate the color black
> 
> Won't save you when the person you're fighting is massively faster and can either BFR the shit out of you or just generally sneeze in your direction and reduce the entire verse to a mass of rubble
> 
> this thread is really dumb



Too bad you'd turn into a zombie like state once you're tainted black.
Really, this is a stalemate at best.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 30, 2015)

Hax should be able to work on people who are vastly more powerful (unless its stated in-verse of conditions similar to Yammy, which it can be resisted by having higher energy, lifeforce etc)

Thats the reason its consider hax because its excludes the conventional bs meaning to stop it...

Someone ask if it would work on Galactus, I always found sayings like this to be kinda retarded since first of all... he has an array of shit at his disposal


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Too bad you'd turn into a zombie like state once you're tainted black.
> Really, this is a stalemate at best.


it really isn't
kaguya teleports him.
the end.
even if he manages to hit her with the colour black he already lost while kaguya is just zombified


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah, and what then?
You do realize that would make them both unable to fight = stalemate.
Or did your brain suddenly malfunctioned or something?


----------



## Regicide (Jan 30, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> So do various hax in Bleach work against characters more powerful than the users or no? Perpetually confused


Maybe, maybe not. Can't really say I give enough of a fuck to take a real stance either way.

Legitimately can't tell if Zenath is being serious.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Refute what? You haven't made an argument worth acknowledging



The fire rises.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Kaguya isn't even in the %c speed range and someone relatively fodder to ichibei have relativistic feats.
> 
> Even someone like that sniper quincy could kill kaguya given enough speed advantage. (Hax shit and all)



Are you drunk?

Damn

Poe's Law strikes again.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't worry, lois-chan.
You aren't the only one denying the truth.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Actually, do you even read bleach.
Because if you do. I don't think you'll ask that.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Definitely suffered brain damage.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

> Refute, don't deny: Don't just dismiss feats. Give proof as to why the feat is wrong. *No refute = concession*.


I guess you know what to do, lois-chan.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Refute what? Your incoherent ramblings are not arguments.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jan 30, 2015)

How do the people of the OBD act toward the energy equalization?
In Narutoverse ninjutsu doesn't work on the Juubi jinchuurikis, is reiatsu chakra's equivalent?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

> Refute what? Your barely coherent ramblings are not arguments.


Are you stupid?
No, serious question.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Seriously, that's a seriously stupid reply. 
Louis.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Like, are you living under a rock or what?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

I mean, i could understand if you simply don't know what in the fuck you're talking about, but then why are you even in this thread quoting shit you know nothing about.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Chakra is spiritual and physical energy combined as far I am aware.

So, most certainly yes.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Zenath is definitely drunk.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 30, 2015)

Regurgitating shit that hasn't been accepted like it's gospel won't many any less false, Zenath.

The fact is bleach gets annihilated here

hey, let's come up with an outcome that benefits everybody

they both clash and the resulting singularity of awfulness kills them both

Everyone wins in the end!


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Man, not every post I make is loaded. I genuinely said I dunno. I made clear in my earlier post that I am perpetually confused by the functionality of Bleach's hax and requested that someone explain. It's just that in every thread involving Bleach's hax I've ever seen, there's been mention of instances which insinuate higher reiatsu negates hax, and I know fuck all about them because...well, Bleach.



All I can say is that it isn't consistent and there are several examples where this rule (?) doesn't apply.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

No

seriously


how did UD let this get past the first page


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

> Regurgitating shit that hasn't been accepted like it's gospel won't many any less false, Zenath.


People not accepting it because of "feeling tired about debating bleach" doesn't make it wrong either.
In any case, there's an obviously large distance involved in this case that any speed advantage becomes moot.



> they both clash and the resulting singularity of awfulness kills them both


That's fine by me.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 30, 2015)

Kaguya is a confirmed moon-level being when Bleach is island level at best. Pretty sure that Kaguya is faster and has a better variety of powers too. I barely know anything about the HST and still this is obvious.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

Zenath dies in the inevitable clash of event horizons.

#Happyending.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Liquid said:


> No
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...


You should do your job better stables.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Zenath dies in the inevitable clash of event horizons.
> 
> #Happyending.



Fucking hashtags, are you gay or what?


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You should do your job better stables.



What job?

From what I've seen, every 'debate' involving this series leads back to an unaccepted calc with little on the details of the match itself. If you want to discuss it, make a meta thread or do it in the blog.

This is just tedious as hell.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Fucking hashtags, are you gay or what?



"U r gay"

Well, that was expected. Disappointing, but expected.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jan 30, 2015)

Zenath is having one of his episodes again I see

must have forgotten to take his medicine today


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

zenath quadruple post


----------



## Regicide (Jan 30, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> People not accepting it because of "feeling tired about debating bleach" doesn't make it wrong either.


Even Bleach fans around here besides Catalyst can't even be fucked to debate that shit anymore.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 30, 2015)

Zenith isn't just having an episode, he's having a mental breakdown. How many times did he double post?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Liquid said:


> What job?
> 
> From what I've seen, every 'debate' involving this series leads back to an unaccepted calc with little on the details of the match itself. If you want to discuss it, make a meta thread or do it in the blog.
> 
> This is just tedious as hell.







			
				lois said:
			
		

> -snip-


You know nothing about me, m8.



> Even Bleach fans around here besides Catalyst can't even be fucked to debate that shit anymore.


Ikr.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Top tier Naruto characters can solo Bleach. Why are you putting a few of them against the strongest character in the series?



I think you mean the God tiers. Top tiers cant do that anymore.


----------



## SilverMizuji (Jan 30, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> I think you mean the God tiers. Top tiers cant do that anymore.



thought Guy could blitz and oneshot every bleach character before they could even process a single thought.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 30, 2015)

8 gated guy is included in the God tier list as well as all form of Juubi.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> 8 gated guy is included in the God tier list as well as all form of Juubi.



Honestly i'd probably chalk first form Juubi as the strongest top tier. The best he has is powerscailing from other top tiers, hehas nothing to outstanding as far as his own feats are concerned aside from an impressive durability feat. 

God tiers are characters who can (or at least should when ignoring PIS)  solo their verse when disregarding other God tiers.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jan 30, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Chakra is spiritual and physical energy combined as far I am aware.
> 
> So, most certainly yes.



Then shouldn't Kaguya be untouchable? chakra can't affect her, so so should happen with reiatsu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Honestly i'd probably chalk first form Juubi as the strongest top tier. The best he has is powerscailing from other top tiers, hehas nothing to outstanding as far as his own feats are concerned aside from an impressive durability feat.
> 
> God tiers are characters who can (or at least should when ignoring PIS)  solo their verse when disregarding other God tiers.



I agree about first form Juubi as it currently is, but I think there's enough of a gap between the continent and moon level characters that the continent ones should drop down to top tier.



LazyWaka said:


> I think you mean the God tiers. Top tiers cant do that anymore.



What's stopping them from doing it? Better speed and better firepower with AOE and Naruto has clones and shit as well, that should clear just fine. The only thing to worry about are suicide attacks and Ichibei's weird shit that probably wouldn't get pulled off.


----------



## Source (Jan 30, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What's stopping them from doing it? Better speed and better firepower with AOE and Naruto has clones and shit as well, that should clear just fine. The only thing to worry about are suicide attacks and Ichibei's weird shit that probably wouldn't get pulled off.



Better speed?

That's debatable (without the sub relativistic Liltotto BS, by the way).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Source said:


> Better speed?
> 
> That's debatable (without the sub relativistic Liltotto BS, by the way).



mach 450 vs the mach 200 slightly less bullshit calc stacking? Kenpachi does have a solid mach 60 feat though from that whole meteor deal.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 30, 2015)

If we're taking the Sub-relativistic Bleach calc seriously, why wouldn't Naruto dodging Madara's LS attack also be considered legit? They're both huge outliers compared to everything shown in the series up to that point, so if one goes so should the other, even if only for the purposes of this battle.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> If we're taking the Sub-relativistic Bleach calc seriously, why wouldn't Naruto dodging Madara's LS attack also be considered legit? They're both huge outliers compared to everything shown in the series up to that point, so if one goes so should the other, even if only for the purposes of this battle.




Because one is dodgy and the other is outright retarded.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 30, 2015)

> If we're taking the Sub-relativistic Bleach calc seriously,



no,it's not accepted.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 30, 2015)

What a rape thread.


----------



## Source (Jan 30, 2015)

The Mach 450 Kyuubi BD calc has been debunked if I recall correctly. 

There were problems with Waka's placement of the Valley of The End or something.


----------



## Hachibi (Jan 30, 2015)

>A God Tier (Toneri) slipped the moon in two
>Kaguya get scaled to him (+ being a planet buster with her Huge Gudodama)
>Implying this is a fight


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2015)

Source said:


> The Mach 450 Kyuubi BD calc has been debunked if I recall correctly.
> 
> There were problems with Waka's placement of the Valley of The End or something.


you mean kishi putting the sea on the wrong side on sauce and nardo figth ?


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 30, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Because one is dodgy and the other is outright retarded.



The problem is not everyone agrees which one is which. Personally, I think they're both BS because of how far it deviates from everything up till then. I mean Naruto just barely scrapes into MHS from what I remember, and Bleach never got there in the first place. Then suddenly Sub-Relativistic and LS?


----------



## TimeToFrag (Jan 30, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> The problem is not everyone agrees which one is which. Personally, I think they're both BS because of how far it deviates from everything up till then. I mean Naruto just barely scrapes into MHS from what I remember, and Bleach never got there in the first place. Then suddenly Sub-Relativistic and LS?



Massive jumps in speed aren't unprecedented in fiction as a whole after a serious power-up; for an example the Mythical Formal Wear Servants in Fate/Extra CCC who are considered to be massively FTL (in the millions of times faster category). They crossed 1500 LY of distance in but a moment, whereas previously they were somewhat scaled to hypersonic+ speeds (mach 15).


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> The problem is not everyone agrees which one is which. Personally, I think they're both BS because of how far it deviates from everything up till then. I mean Naruto just barely scrapes into MHS from what I remember, and Bleach never got there in the first place. Then suddenly Sub-Relativistic and LS?



No, that isn't the problem at all. 

The basis of an outlier is the furthest down on a list of debatable points in both cases.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 30, 2015)

Liquid said:


> No
> 
> seriously
> 
> ...



I was bored. It didn't turn out as funny as I hoped.


----------

